
Ceph distributed object based filesystem - jacquesm
http://ceph.newdream.net/about/
======
mitchellh
This looks promising. I spent a few minutes clicking around and reading the
wiki and about page and I couldn't seem to find the answer to this question:
Case studies of any sites using this filesystem.

I did find this:

"A word of caution: Ceph is under heavy development and should not yet be
trusted to reliably store data. That said, wider testing is the fastest way to
stabilize the system and bring it closer to maturity."

But are there any real example cases of this FS in use? (in beta software or
otherwise)

~~~
jacquesm
I've been busy collecting data on all kinds of cluster file systems, this on
looks like it's almost a drop-in replacement for amazons offering.

That by itself makes it an interesting development.

